# Wow, guess who I saw at the dog show?



## little d (Jul 25, 2006)

The winner of Westminster Best of Breed, this past year Ch. Funny Ladies Beach Girl, as well as Ch. Bhe-Jei Pinball Wizard-the famous Tommy, and many more beautiful Maltese! This was a Speciality show (all Maltese) I learned a lot, mainly that there is so much more to showing than I ever realised. Tommy's owner Tara Martin told me that she goes to dog shows most every weekend! She had flown in that morning form New York due to flight delays the previous day, and yet she seemed so calm and gracious and so was her dog! He was the most beautiful dog I have ever seen, she also let me take a pic, I will try and post it. There were many other beautiful ones there too. Most of the breeder/handlers were really friendly, a few seemed all business, they work in really close proximinity to each other grooming, getting ready for their turn etc. I was truly amazed! I found out there is another Maltese speciality show in Vancouver Wa. on October 27th, it is the Pacific Rim Maltese Club, Inc. of Oregon, show so I am going to that also! I was told this will be an even larger showing of Maltese! It was so interesting and I can't wait now until October!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds like fun. I'd love to be surrounded by Malts!


----------



## little d (Jul 25, 2006)

> Sounds like fun. I'd love to be surrounded by Malts![/B]


That is just how it was-I was surrounded by Malts...in all stages of growth, all shades of white some with tearstain, others with no tearstain whatsoever, perfect topknots, and black points it was so fun! The best part was that I realized my lil Sophie is as beautiful as they were, she may not be the show quality perfection (I have no clue) but she is good enough for me!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh that must have been sooo exciting. I wish there was a specialty show on this side of the country. I, too, have found most of the breeders to be very nice. At two different shows I got to actually hold these perfect little babies. I was in heaven.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=237847
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel the same way about Bonnie ~ I always tell her that she's my Best In Show!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

It must`ve been so much fun! We don`t have maltese specialized shows here in Mexico







but i hope there`ll be enough malts in the future to do that.


----------



## dahneeser (Jan 9, 2006)

> The winner of Westminster Best of Breed, this past year Ch. Funny Ladies Beach Girl, as well as Ch. Bhe-Jei Pinball Wizard-the famous Tommy, and many more beautiful Maltese! This was a Speciality show (all Maltese) I learned a lot, mainly that there is so much more to showing than I ever realised. Tommy's owner Tara Martin told me that she goes to dog shows most every weekend! She had flown in that morning form New York due to flight delays the previous day, and yet she seemed so calm and gracious and so was her dog! He was the most beautiful dog I have ever seen, she also let me take a pic, I will try and post it. There were many other beautiful ones there too. Most of the breeder/handlers were really friendly, a few seemed all business, they work in really close proximinity to each other grooming, getting ready for their turn etc. I was truly amazed! I found out there is another Maltese speciality show in Vancouver Wa. on October 27th, it is the Pacific Rim Maltese Club, Inc. of Oregon, show so I am going to that also! I was told this will be an even larger showing of Maltese! It was so interesting and I can't wait now until October![/B]


Little D... Were you the nice person that I spoke to as we were leaving the show on Friday? If so... as we were walking to our cars, I asked you if you were a hopeful future owner... If I'm incorrect... sorry.

It sure was fun seeing all of those sweet little fluff butts.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I love going to shows.....Wish I had been there.


----------



## little d (Jul 25, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=237820
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why yes I am! Are you planning on going to the show in October in Vancouver? One of the women from the Evergreen Club told me there would most likely be a lot more dogs at that one.


----------



## dahneeser (Jan 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=238110
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes... I am planning on going to the one in Vancouver. Just gotta get my name up on the vacation calendar.









Nice to know you are on SM! Hopefully we will see each other there. Do you live in Tacoma? Just wondering. You don't have to tell me... I was just curious.

It was really nice to meet you, even though it was very brief. Take care.

Denise


----------

